# Any "personal" receivers forthcoming?



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Congrats on a terrific site!

I'm interested in getting XM, but only if there were a model that allowed for a headphone connection (e.g., listening at work, etc.) .

From what I've seen, Sony has the only non-automobile model, but it lacks a headphone jack.

Have any such models been announced?

Thanks,
Vlad


----------



## BestTimesNow (Jun 10, 2002)

None announced yet, but you can use the Sony PnP with this headphone amp and inline volume control.

The two AA batteries in the amplifier last about 100 hours.

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_002_003_007_000&product_id=33-1109

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_002_001_002_000&product_id=42-2559

This is a link for the Sony home version, that would plug into your home receiver.

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-HTN7DeqOPex/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=4&g=10470&I=158XM01H&o=m&a=0

See my home page for more info on Satellite Radio.


----------

